# Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln



## Speedfisher (28. Juli 2007)

Schönen Guten Tag :q !
Ich hätte da mal en paar fragen zum Rheinangeln in Deutschland!
Am holländischem Rhein genügt es ja 100 gramm in ein buhnenfeld zu werfen,mit wurm als köder,und warten!Schon bald hängt dann der erste brassen...
Hier in Deutschland bin ich öfters ohne erfolg vom wasser weggegangen!
Jetzt meine fragen:
1.Kann man brassen(oder barben)auch hier nur mit grundblei(also ohne Futter)beangeln,oder ist es schwieriger,so zu fangen,oder beißt so nur selten was??

2.Wenn man mit Köderfisch(Grundmontage)auf zander angelt und einen Biss hat,sollte man dann direkt anschlagen oder den fisch erst ziehen lassen?

3.Fängt man Brassen eher im Uferbereich und Buhnenfeld,oder eher weiter draußen in der stärkeren Strömung??

Danke im vorraus!!!#h

sg,speedfisher


----------



## Rotaugen Max (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

Zu Frage 2: Soweit ich weis sollte man bei Zandern erst einmal abwarten damit der Fisch den Köder richtig nehmen kann.


----------



## Carphunter' (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

zu 1. na klar kann man die auch nur mit grundblei fangen. werden bloß weniger beißen weil sie den köder direkt suchen müssen. mit futter geht das leichter. da hat man mehrere fische an seiner stelle  

2. besser erst ziehen lassen. der zander sucht sich zuerst ein versteck für seine beute. dann zieht er weiter um vielleicht einen besseren happen zu finden(nicht aufgeben wenn es kurz nich mehr zieht, also wenn 5 min. nichts beißt. nicht einholen!!!)
wenn dies nicht der fall ist kommt er zurück und macht sich an dem köfi zu schaffen. aber nicht zu schnell! der zander dreht sich den fisch im maul, un prüft ob etwas faul ist, un dreht ihn sich so, damit er ihn am besten verschlucken kann. wenn er dann aufeinmal richtig los zieht kannst du den anhieb setzen.|znaika:#a

3.da kann ich dir leider nich sehr ville sagen. aba ich glaub sie stehen da, wo futterangebot ist, also wo du anfütterst.
bei stippen stehen sie ja recht weit vorn. un beim feederangeln eher weit draußen#w



____________________________
_*carphunting for live#h*_


----------



## Speedfisher (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

Danke für eure Antworten!!!!

vielleicht schreiben ja auch noch andere was dazu -wäre nett :q

Danke im vorraus!

sg,
speedfisher


----------



## Speedfisher (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

habs heut versucht mit dem grundblei auf brassen-nicht ein einzigen fisch,2 bisse gehabt!!woran kanns gelegen haben?

sg,speedfisher


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

Also erstens würde ich dir nicht Wurm sondern Maden empfehlen wenn du auf Barbe oder Brassen angelst. Auf Wurm hat man wesentlich mehr fehlsbisse. Dann würde ich auch einen Futterkorb nehmen auch wenn du nur Paniermehl reinmachst das bringt wirklich einiges konnte an guten Tagen in nur drei Stunden 10 Brassen ab 1kg fangen. Ufernah hab ich nur Barsche oder rotaugen gefangen die großen Brassen stehen in der Nähe der Strömungskante aber nicht IM Strom.

Auf Zander sag ich mal so: Wenn du einen Biss hast mach den Freilauf gaaaanz weich und lass ihn ziehen solange er will (ich lasse meine Zander bis zu einer halben Stunde wandern bevor ich anschlage). Sobald du das Gefühl hast er schwimmt aus dem Buhenfeld oder in Hindernisse hau an!! Sonst ist er weg. Pauschal gilt aber je länger du wartest desto größer ist die Chance ihn zu erwischen. Allerdings besteht dann die gefahr das du untermaßige verangelst.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

@Wallerschreck: Die Gefahr, Untermaßige zu verangeln, lässt sich mit Schonhaken oder eingedrückten Widerhaken ja eigentlich "im Rahmen halten", meine ich! damit habe ich schon einige wieder unbeschadet zurücksetzen können, die sonst keine Chance gehabt hätten!


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch keinen unermaßigen Zander so verangelt da ich auch nur mit kleinen Blitzhaken und nicht mit drillingen Angel hält sich die Verletzung in Grenzen. Aber die Gefahr besteht halt trotzdem zumindest theoretisch darauf wollte ich hinweisen. Würde beim Zanderangeln ohnehin zu kleinen Blitzhaken raten, habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass es mit Drilling wesentlich weniger Bisse gibt. Einzelhaken gehen natürlich auch, aber hier passierts schnell dass sich der Haken in den Köfi zieht und nicht mehr greift.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

1 Ja geht auch, längere Wartezeit vorausgesetzt
2 Direkt anschlagen, warten ist unnütz so meine Erfahrung.
3 Buhnenfeld, Strömungskante, Strömung – treiben sich einfach überall rum. Buhnenfeld ist aber mehr los.


----------



## Speedfisher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

danke für eure Antworten:m!!!!|wavey:

werds dann bald mal versuchen

sg,speedfisher


----------



## Speedfisher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Also erstens würde ich dir nicht Wurm sondern Maden empfehlen wenn du auf Barbe oder Brassen angelst. Auf Wurm hat man wesentlich mehr fehlsbisse. Dann würde ich auch einen Futterkorb nehmen auch wenn du nur Paniermehl reinmachst das bringt wirklich einiges konnte an guten Tagen in nur drei Stunden 10 Brassen ab 1kg fangen. Ufernah hab ich nur Barsche oder rotaugen gefangen die großen Brassen stehen in der Nähe der Strömungskante aber nicht IM Strom.
> 
> Auf Zander sag ich mal so: Wenn du einen Biss hast mach den Freilauf gaaaanz weich und lass ihn ziehen solange er will (ich lasse meine Zander bis zu einer halben Stunde wandern bevor ich anschlage). Sobald du das Gefühl hast er schwimmt aus dem Buhenfeld oder in Hindernisse hau an!! Sonst ist er weg. Pauschal gilt aber je länger du wartest desto größer ist die Chance ihn zu erwischen. Allerdings besteht dann die gefahr das du untermaßige verangelst.


 
Ghet das wirklich NUR Paiermehl??Da is ja kein lockstoff drin

sg,seedfisher


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> Ghet das wirklich NUR Paiermehl??Da is ja kein lockstoff drin
> 
> sg,seedfisher



nein, geht fast alles.

Maismehl
Bisquitmehl 
Eigener Fantasie fast keine Grenze gesetzt
etc.

Mußt nur aufpassen das das Futter beim Aufprall auf das Wasser schnell aus dem Korb ist und das nicht zuviel von großen Partikeln drin ist, sollte gerade so ausreichen um den Fisch am Platz zu halten.


----------



## Speedfisher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

a propo barsche!!
ich will es mal wieder am rhein auf barsche versuchenhat einer ein paar tipps??wäre für jeden tipp sehr dankbar!!

sg,speedfisher


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

Wo angelst Du denn? Im Buhnenfeld oder im Freiwasser? Bei Buhnenfeld einfach mal die SuFu bemühhen, haben viele nützliche Tipps in den letzten Wochen dazu gegeben.


----------



## Speedfisher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

welches suchwort denn?


----------



## NorbertF (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Tag :q !
> Ich hätte da mal en paar fragen zum Rheinangeln in Deutschland!
> Am holländischem Rhein genügt es ja 100 gramm in ein buhnenfeld zu werfen,mit wurm als köder,und warten!Schon bald hängt dann der erste brassen...
> Hier in Deutschland bin ich öfters ohne erfolg vom wasser weggegangen!
> ...



Zu 1: In Holland fängt man mehr, weil die Holländer ihre Fische nach dem Fang meist wieder freilassen. Somit gibts da genug Fisch, hier wird alles getötet. Darum brauchst du hier Futter um die Fische anzulocken.
Zu 2: "Ziehenlassen" bis sie schlucken ist eine sichere Methode Jungfische zu verangeln. Auch ein Grund für (siehe 1.)
Zu 3: Eigentlich mögen Brassen lieber Stillwasser ich hab sie im Rhein aber auch schon in stärkster Strömung getroffen. Ich glaube das ist situationsabhängig.


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> welches suchwort denn?



Buhnen Buhne etc


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

@Norbert
Ich hab so noch keinen einzigen Fisch verangelt, die untermaßigen Zander haken schich bim Versuch den Köfi samt Haken zu schlucken bereits selbst und können ohne Probleme released werden. Nur die größeren kriegen den Köfi samt Haken runter. Aber passieren kanns natürlich. Ist aber nicht gesagt dass nicht mal einer schluckt wenn man direkt anschlägt gerade bei Grundmontagen bekommt man den Biss oftmals erst mit nachdem der Zander längst geschluckt hat. Mit direktem Anhieb kann ich an meinem See keinen einzigen Zander fangen, scheinbar schwimmen die in der Tat erst ne ganze Weile mit dem Köfi quer im Maul rum und die Chance ihn so zu haken ist sehr gering.


----------



## kea (2. August 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

Geerade beim Fischen im Fluss muss man anders vorgehen, als im Kanal oder an einem See. Flussfische haben nur wenig Zeit, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob sie jetzt den Köder erst testen wollen, oder sofort zuschlagen sollen. Daher sind die Bisse im Fluss meist hart und schnell. Da kann man dann sofort anschlagen und der Fisch sitzt. Im See haben die Flossis wesentlich mehr Zeit, erstmal eine "Materialprüfung" mit Geschmackstest durchzuführen. Dort wartet man dann leiber ein paar Augenblicke mit dem Anschlag.

Brassen verteilen sich im Rhein zum grössten Teil in die Kehrströmungen der Leitbuhne und an die Strömungskante. Es gibt Buhnen, die sind Brassen frei und andere, wo sich die Brassen geradezu stapeln. Evtl. mal eine Buhne weiter ziehen. Köder für Brassen sind Würmer, Maden und Mais. Anfüttern nur bedingt notwendig. Wenn Brassen dort sind, dann schlagen sie auch zu.


----------



## Speedfisher (7. August 2007)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

war am freitag angeln!!ergebnis:1barbe (64 cm)
5 brassen ,der größte war 47 cm alles außer einen kleinen brassen ohne Futterkorb!!!war an der buhne am warmwassereinlauf walsum

sg,
speedfisher


----------



## Team Forelli Max (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

Wenn du auf Zander mit Köderfisch angelst solltest du erst anschlagen wenn der Fisch abzieht nur so kannst du dir sicher seine das der den Köder im Maul hat.


----------



## magic feeder (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

1. definitiv ja
2. ich war immer in den buhnenfeldern und an strömungskanten sehr erfolgreich


----------



## Speedfisher (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

danke!!
In einem anderm Thread warte ich vergebens auf eine Antwort |supergri die Frage im anderen Thread ist: Was beißt am holländischem Rhein im März?
Danke !
Lg,
Dennis


----------



## Speedfisher (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

Hallo!
Habe noch eine Frage:

es gibt ja diese Anti-Tangle Boom !
Kann man anstelle dessen auch einen normalen Wirbel auf die Hauptschnur fädeln, oder kann der Fisch dann nciht mehr gut abziehen oder ist es gefährlich für den Knoten am Wirbel?
Bitte um schnelle Antwort, da ich morgen ins Angelgeschäft fahre und sonst Anti-Tangle Booms kaufe!#h

Danke im Vorraus!

Lg,
Dennis


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

ein wirbel geht auch.....vorraussetzung für den knotenschutz ist halt immer eine stopperperle.....kauf dir aber trotzdem ein paar anti tangle röhrchen, die sind optimal...


----------



## Speedfisher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar fragen zum Rheinangeln*

okay werd ich machen 

werde es Ende März auch auf Aal am Rhein probieren!
1.Frage: Lohnt sich das dann schon?

2.Frage: Welche Montage?

3.Frage: Welche Stelle??(Buhne, Hafen, Ströumngskante oder Hauptstrom)

PS: Werde es TAGSÜBER versucehn! #h

na dann schreibt mal schön :q

mfg,
Dennis


----------

